# Ventisit fixing to Challenge Hurricane SL



## Moby (20 Apr 2010)

Finally received my Hurricane but unfortunately the Ventisit was not fitted. So.........I have a seat cover which is secured together at regular intevals by black plastic thread to form a double layer. Will I have to cut some of these to begin to fit it over the seat (think slitting a pitta bread down the centre..........or does one use carpet tape (or a.n.other fixing) to attach the whole thing, i.e double layer, to the slippy, slidey metal seat. It's a dumb question..........but if you don't know you dont know 


BTW, Andy Allsop was trying to compile some info re. luggage for different types of recumbents. If anyone knows his contact details (his PM account is exceeded), please pass on the following from Hubert van Ham of Radical Designs - narrow is the coorect size for the Solo Aero seat bag for a Challenge Hurricane SL (seat size medium).

Regards


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2010)

just sent him a message with a link to your post


----------



## Riding in Circles (20 Apr 2010)

Velcro tape so you can remove it for cleaning.


----------



## Moby (20 Apr 2010)

ianrauk said:


> just sent him a message with a link to your post



Thanks


----------



## Moby (20 Apr 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> Velcro tape so you can remove it for cleaning.



Makes sense - adhesive velcro I assume?


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Apr 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> Velcro tape so you can remove it for cleaning.



+1

Get the "industrial strength" velcro as opposed to the household stuff.

Then place the hooks on the seat so you avoid / shape round the holes and place matching lengths of loop on top.

Carefully then apply Ventisit to seat and leave to "set"


----------



## scotbiker (20 Apr 2010)

Or you can use zip ties through the holes in the seat. Bit more fiddly to remove for washing though I suppose.


----------



## arallsopp (20 Apr 2010)

I've done mine with zipties (quelle surprise) which helps lock the front and rear surfaces together. There are little span connectors between the seat bolts, that give a convenient locking point. Mind you, it does go S shaped on me occasionally, and it can be very disconcerting it it slips sideways. Those seats are not wide.

The Panzerfiets on the otherhand has industrial velcro. Works very well too.


----------



## squeaker (21 Apr 2010)

Used velcro and zip ties on my Mistral. Can't see why you need to remove it once fitted, as there's not that much to it to gather sweat and subsequent bacteria.


----------



## arallsopp (21 Apr 2010)

squeaker said:


> Used velcro and zip ties on my Mistral. Can't see why you need to remove it once fitted.



I can answer on behalf of my Furai, but it might not apply to the Hurricane or others across the Challenge range. To replace the powerside idler, you need to remove the seat. To remove the seat you need to access the bolts. To access the bolts, you need to remove the cushion.

Given that the one weak thing on Challenge bents seems to be the idler (again, this may be mine only) I'm expecting to remove mine approximately once every 2k miles. That's been about right to date.


----------



## Riding in Circles (21 Apr 2010)

arallsopp said:


> I can answer on behalf of my Furai, but it might not apply to the Hurricane or others across the Challenge range. To replace the powerside idler, you need to remove the seat. To remove the seat you need to access the bolts. To access the bolts, you need to remove the cushion.



Sang to the tune of "There was an old woman who swallowed a fly".


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Apr 2010)

My Hurricane has two quick releases that hold the seat in place, but then again mine is a very early model with elastomer suspension!


----------



## BentMikey (29 Apr 2010)

I drilled my carbon seat, and used zipties on my Fujin SLII.


----------



## squeaker (30 Apr 2010)

arallsopp said:


> To replace the powerside idler, you need to remove the seat. To remove the seat you need to access the bolts. To access the bolts, you need to remove the cushion.


IIRC you don't seem averse to sacrificing the odd tie wrap


----------



## arallsopp (30 Apr 2010)

squeaker said:


> IIRC you don't seem averse to sacrificing the odd tie wrap



How dare you! Every one of those zipties voluntarily died in very loyal service to the cause.


----------



## Moby (10 May 2010)

Thanks for all the advice.

Used this stuff in the end from Halfords....*VELCRO® brand heavy duty 1m x 50mm Stick-on tape BLACK.*

Takes about 10 minutes to 'cure' on the bike seat and off you go. Now only need to find a way to open the KMC chain link which is resisting best efforts...........grrrr


----------



## arallsopp (10 May 2010)

Moby said:


> TNow only need to find a way to open the KMC chain link which is resisting best efforts...........grrrr



For about £8, you can buy special KMC branded chain pliers that make popping the link oh so much easier. Otherwise, lube it, squeeze it, swear at it until it works.


----------



## squeaker (11 May 2010)

*Opening quick links*



Moby said:


> Now only need to find a way to open the KMC chain link which is resisting best efforts...........grrrr


Decent pliers help (2nd half of video)
HTH


----------



## Moby (11 May 2010)

Ordered the KMC pliers and awaiting their arrival after wasting an hour and my fingertips on the blessed thing......

BTW, if you shorten the boom by 1 inch (short legs) does that mean you shorten the chain by the same amount ?


----------



## arallsopp (11 May 2010)

Moby said:


> BTW, if you shorten the boom by 1 inch (short legs) does that mean you shorten the chain by the same amount ?



Assuming the chain was sized correctly to the old boom length, and the runs are vaguely parallel, the chain should be shortened by twice the boom adjustment, as its goes up the boom, around, and back down it.

Failing that, follow any one of the myriad tutorials for fitting a new chain to an upright bike. Its the same technology, even if a little more unwieldy on a bent


----------

